# Can't run kill51.tcl



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

I have an old copy of kill51.tcl that I transferred over to my TiVO using Binary on my FTP program.
I cannot get it to run using
sh kill51.tcl or tivosh kill51.tcl
I get this message.
Any ideas?

LivingRm-TiVo# tivosh kill51.tcl
invalid command name "
RetryTransaction {
set obj [db $db open "/State/Media"]
dbobj $obj remove DiskConfiguration
}
puts "Done! Reboot for the changes to take effect."
"
while executing
"{
RetryTransaction {
set obj [db $db open "/State/Media"]
dbobj $obj remove DiskConfiguration
}
puts "Done! Reboot for the..."
(file "kill51.tcl" line 1)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the app is actually called 51killer.tcl and not kill51.tcl, which may be part of your problem. Did you make the file executable once you transferred it to your Tivo? Did you make the filesystem read/write before transferring the file? If not then the file never actually transferred. The correct way to run 51killer.tcl is to first navigate to the directory containing the file and then type in the following at bash:

./51killer.tcl

To make the filesystem read/write, type this in from bash:

mount -o remount,rw /

To make it read only again, type in:

mount -o remount,ro /


----------



## expect-to-fly (Aug 3, 2009)

The 51kill.tcl command makes a call to RetryTransaction as shown ealier in the thread. Where is this routine supposed to be? I am running the routine using mfsfiles on a PC. Not in a system with TiVo booted.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

expect-to-fly said:


> The 51kill.tcl command makes a call to RetryTransaction as shown ealier in the thread. Where is this routine supposed to be? I am running the routine using mfsfiles on a PC. Not in a system with TiVo booted.


RetryTransaction is one the tivo's built-in tivosh functions. It can't be used on a pc, only on a live, running tivo.


----------

